# Bunny kidded two does, one HUGE and one TINY!



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

She kidded at 7 this morning. She had one huge sundagu and one tiny cou clair.
Bunny is being very protective of the little runt. I think she deliberately held off birthing until the tiniest one could survive, as she was very late. She is so small I could hold her in my two cupped hands. I hope she makes it. She is much smaller than the runt of Sugar's triplets, if that gives an idea of how small she is. But she has spirit! I think I will name her that, but maybe in another language.


----------



## lesserweevil (Oct 5, 2007)

was there any way she couldve gotten bred twice? Ive heard sometimes they can take twice so that the smaller kid COULD actually be like, a week younger or something?

They are so cute, btw 

LW


----------



## Subgoat Girls (May 8, 2011)

Congratulations!! They are precious!!


----------



## jduwall (Aug 7, 2009)

just beautiful...congrats


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats they are gorgeous

as long as the runt is nursing (and she looks to be doing that) and mom is taking care of her then she will be fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww...too cute...congrats....if both babies are nursing they should be OK.... :thumb:


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

It could be possible that she was bred twice. I will have to look at my records. The tiny one's legs are about as big around as my pinky. Her legs look a little crooked, but maybe they will straighten out. 
I don't really like the crossing of the two goats I used on this set. Next time I will use my other buck on her. I used the other buck on all the other breedings, so hopefully they will be good matches. The other one improves the length of the topline, and she could have used that. 
I love these guys though. I am going to have to get more property, because I want to keep them all! And at 2 or 3 kids a crack x 4, that will add up quick!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the cute kids!


----------



## Saanens N Alpines (Oct 20, 2010)

A Sundgau! Luckyyyyy! I want one! Congrats on your cute new babies!


----------



## Dreamchaser (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks everyone! Bunny is known to throw sundgaus (sp?). She has every time for the person that I bought her from. She is the sweetest goat I have ever had, and will give kisses all over your face!


----------

